# Reverse Migration



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

The past week my buddies have been hunting geese in the Lake Erie Marsh Zone and have large flock's of mallard's decoying them while goose hunting.This phenom seem's to be more common every year.How do these duck's know!!??! You gotta laugh!!


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

See the same thing happen a little farther south. Ducks flying everywhere and all you can shoot are geese. You're right all you can do is laugh


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

With the recent thaw its been a muddy bloody mess in the fields


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

We got 4 mallards this am, should of had at least 4 more. Going to give it one last try in the morning.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I personally don't think it's the northern migration. I just don't feel that the ducks have been pushed to us until now because of the lack of ice north of us. They are only going to go south as far as they need to. In my opinion.


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> I personally don't think it's the northern migration. I just don't feel that the ducks have been pushed to us until now because of the lack of ice north of us. They are only going to go south as far as they need to. In my opinion.


I agree


----------

